# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  نصائح لريجيم صحي

## Ammar Qasaimeh

40 نصيحه ! 

قد نكون حاولنا مرّة واحدة على الأقل، اتباع ريجيم صحي في محاولة منّا لتقليل حجم هذه الدهون التي تزيد وزننا وتثقل حركتنا وتجعلنا أقل ثقة بأنفسنا.. ورغم اختلاف الطرق والمسميات والبرامج، إلا أن هناك مجموعة من النصائح الهامة والمفيدة، التي يمكن اعتبارهاً مقياساً أساسياً في أي ريجيم ناجح يمكن اتباعه. فهناك أكثر من برنامج تم وضعه للحصول على كمية محددة من السعرات الحرارية في الوجبات الغذائية الواحدة، ونظراً لتعدد الأنظمة والخيارات المطروحة لتخفيف الوزن فإنه يتحتم على الشخص الدقة في اختيار نظام الريجيم المتبع كي يضمن تطبيقه بسلامة وعدم الإصابة بالأمراض والأعراض الجانبية وهذه بعض النصائح والإرشادات للمعرفة والتطبيق قبل وأثناء إتباع نظام الريجيم:

هاي نقطتين بنقطة! 

ا- الإقلال من تناول اللحوم الحمراء والأغذية التي تحتوي على الدهون الحيوانية والمشبعة.
2- الإقلال من الأبيضين (السكر والملح).
3- الإكثار من تناول الحبوب الكاملة والخضروات والفواكه.
4- الإكثار من تناول السمك (مرتين أو ثلاثة أسبوعياً).
5- الاعتماد على تناول الدواجن مع إزالة الجلد عنها 
6- الاعتماد على الألبان قليلة أو منزوعة الدسم، والأجبان خفيفة الملح ومنخفضة الدهون.
7- الإقلال من استخدام الدهون في الطهو والاعتماد على السلق والشي أفضل من القلي.
8- الاعتدال في تناول البيض والبطاطا ويفضل أن تكون مسلوقة.
9- الابتعاد عن تناول الأغذية المحفوظة والمعلبة والمجمدة والأطعمة المدخنة والمملحه.
10- تناول الخبز الأسمر بدلاً من الأبيض لاحتوائه على الحديد وفيتامين ب
11- الإقلال من تناول الحلويات الدسمة والشوكولاته والكاتوهات والسكر الأبيض والعسل والمعجنات الحلوة.
12- تناول الجزر أو الخيار عند الشعور بالجوع بين وجبات الطعام.
13- تناول الشوربات التي تحتوي على عناصر غذائية مذيبة للدهون
14- تغيير أصناف المأكولات باستمرار وعدم الاستمرار على أصناف معينة أو تكرارها بشرط أن تكون متقاربة في سعراتها
15- عدم الأكل إلا في حالة الجوع، وتناول الطعام ببطء ومضغه جيداً.

يلا حطي عالأرض .. وطمنينا! 

16- وزن الجسم مرة أو مرتين أسبوعياً أو عند الإحساس بأن هناك زيادة في الوزن
17- الأفضل عدم تناول الأطعمة أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون أو المكالمات الهاتفية.
18- ممارسة رياضة خفيفة ومنتظمة ثلاث مرات على الأقل أسبوعياً ضرورة لضبط الوزن والتخلص من السعرات الزائدة.
19- شرب المياه عند الإحساس بالجوع، وشربه قبل وجبات الطعام.
20- الحرص على التخفيف التدريجي للوزن بدلاً من التخفيف السريع المفاجئ وذلك لتقليل اختزان المياه بالجسم ومنع الترهل والتجاعيد
21- عدم تناول الوجبات الجاهزة وتناول الوجبات المطهوة في المنزل
22- إبقاء البراد خالياً من الأطعمة الغنية بالسعرات، وعدم الاحتفاظ بالأغذية المسلية مثل الموالح والشوكولاته في أدراج الغرفة قدر المستطاع.
23- تنظيف الأسنان بعد كل وجبة طعام للتعود على عدم إدخال الطعام بين الوجبتين
24- التعرف على أنواع الزيوت ونسبة المواد الدهنية ومحاولة استعمال الأفضل.
25- وضع نظام غذائي أسبوعي 
26- تخصيص يوم راحة يتم فيه تناول الأطباق المحببة ولكن بحذر وعدم الإفراط فيها.
27- تناول الحساء المنحّف مرتين بالأسبوع لاحتوائه على المواد المذيبة للدهون.
28- الإقلال من تناول المعجنات والفطائر الدسمة والمكونة من الصلصات
29- تجنب الأطعمة التي تسبب عسر هضم مثل القهوة والشاي المركز والكولا والدسم والفواكه الغير ناضجة والمخللات و التوابل والنقانق المتبلة.
30- أخذ جرعة من خل التفاح وذلك بشرب ملعقتين صغيرتين من الخل في كأس ماء مع كل وجبة من دون تغيير كمية الطعام اليومية لخاصية الخل في حرق الشحوم بالجسم واحتوائه على البوتاسيوم.

كمان واحد بالليل ما بضر! 

31- إزالة السموم قبل البدء بالريجيم عن طريق شرب كأس من محلول الملح الإنكليزي (سولفات الصوديوم) على الريق صباحاً.
32- شرب العصير الحمضي المكون من (4 حبات جريب فروت كبيرة (الليمون الهندي) مع 2 حبة ليمون كبيرة مع كمية كافية من البرتقال مع ليتر ماء) ويؤخذ بعد نصف ساعة من محلول الملح وعدم الأكل بعدها.
33- من العصائر المفيدة للريجيم عصير الجزر وعصير السبانخ وعصير الكرفس وعصير الخيار وعصير الشوندر والملفوف.
34- استخدام ماسكات الوجه وزيت الزيتون للعناية بنضارة الوجه وتقليل التجاعيد والترهلات
35- الانتباه إلى كمية السعرات الحرارية التي تناولتها وحسابها يومياً
36- عند الشعور بالجوع قبل النوم يمكن تناول كوب حليب قليل الدسم أو برتقال
37- تحاشي إضاعة ما اكتسبته من فوائد أثناء الأسبوع بالإقبال على الطعام أثناء عطلة نهاية الأسبوع.
39- زيادة نسبة الألياف في الأغذية والتي توجد في الحبوب كالقمح والشوفان والشعير والأرز والمكسرات والفول السوداني والبقول والخضروات والفاكهه
40- عدم القسوة على النفس بإتباع الريجيم فترة طويلة، والتوازن الدائم والحرص على تناول المأكولات المحببة باعتدال.

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## drlovely

خطوات كثيرة لو جربنا نصفهم يا رب  ينفع ويجيب نتيجة :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(15):

----------

